# New White House Budget Expands, Revises Electric Vehicle Tax Credit



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

So instead of selling a $30k car for $38k because they know we're getting a credit, now we should be paying $20k because we know THEY're getting the credit, right?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Precisely. After all, everyone's motivated by seeing someone else receive receive our tax dollars, right?


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

The EV subsidy should be completely funded by a nationwide $1/gallon (or more) gasoline and diesel fuel tax. And solar and other renewable home heating installations should be likewise funded by a similar heating oil and natural gas tax. Of course, the highly subsidized energy companies and their right-wing servants won't allow it, and even the left-wing will scream that it's an undue hardship on poor people and minorities (who often keep their thermostats at 80 and drive Cadillacs). But taxation is the most fair and proper way of controlling the consumption of depletable, scarce, or potentially harmful items, and the corresponding subsidies encourage the investment in more sustainable, cleaner, safer, and healthier things. Certainly taxation is preferable to bans on anything from incandescent lamps to guns and gas hogs and recreational drugs and giant sodas.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> So instead of selling a $30k car for $38k because they know we're getting a credit, now we should be paying $20k because we know THEY're getting the credit, right?


Agreed. Are these politician stupid or what? Why on Earth a car dealer would not jack up the price by $10k? Let's hope they have some strings attached to that cause otherwise it stinks.

I love the other ones: up to $40K credit if you buy a large truck that runs on alternative fuel. Every diesel runs on veg oil if they want to so every truck qualifies. Pocket the $40K and run it on nothing but diesel.

So, they have $4.2B for the plan. How much battery research would that buy? Put it toward research and it yields a battery that's *easily* half the current cost and twice the capacity. Everyone would still get their $10K in the form of lower cost pack plus 200 miles range even for the cheapest EV.

JR


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

I smell the bacon frying already. The White House is smoking LSD again.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

PStechPaul said:


> But taxation is the most fair and proper way of controlling the consumption of depletable, scarce, or potentially harmful items, and the corresponding subsidies encourage the investment in more sustainable, cleaner, safer, and healthier things.


So you trust some Govt Genius to TAX us to the right answer. How do you define "Fair"? Where you pay 30% income tax and the president pays 18%? Or the privileged Secretary of the treasury simply doesn't pay?

How about we let the collective brains of the consumer figure out what is the right answer. Lets have a goal of the Govt only spending 5% of GDP unless we are at war for our survival. 

Lets quit depending on the GOVT to coerce things one way or another and spend our effort educating people so they can make a choice for themselves.


----------

